# ورقة علبة السجائر فى اصلاح الرموت كنترول



## ابو قشه (9 أبريل 2009)

:3:
هناك العديد من الذين يعانون من مشكلة عدم استجابة الرموت كنترول عند الضغط على البرسات الخاصه به ويعملون على تغييره اوتجاهله (ركنه فى الدرج اوعلى الرف) اى رموت كنترول اى كان تلفزيون عدة تلفون او اى جهاز به برسات الة تصوير رسيفر _ تكييف مروحه اوخلافه فورقة علبة السجائر المفضضه التى بداخل العلبه- فمثلا علبة سوبر - كليوباترا هى الحل لاصلاح واعادة الرموت كنترول لوضعه الطبيعى وبكفائه 100% 100
(( طريقة العمل ))
1- يتم فك الرموت كنترول ويتم غسل الجلده الحامله لمجموعة البرسات بالماء ومسحوق الغسيل ( اريل او اى مسحوق ) يتم غسله جيدا
2- يتم نزع الورقه المفضضه بعلبة السجائر سوبر - او كليوباترا المهمله او الملقاه على الارض 
3- يتم حرق هذه الورقه على لهب البوتجاز (( لهب خفيف جدا ))
4- يتم ترك هذه الورقه فتره حتى تبرد والذى تغيير لونها بعد حرقها الى لوح المونيوم خفيف جدا ورقيق جدا
5- يتم على تسوية لوح الالمونيوم ( الورقه المحروقه) تسويته جيدا بظهر المعلقه او اى شىء مستوى جيدا
6- يتم تقطيع هذه الورقه (الالمونيوم) ورقة السجائر المحروقه الى قطع صغيره 2.5 مم على عدد برسات الرموت كنترول
7- يتم وضع خفيف جدا من سائل لحام الامير ويتم لصق الورقه الصغيره 2.5 على كل برس من برسات الرموت كنترول ويتم ضغطها جيدا وتحسينها جيدا على البرس وسوف تلاحظ النتيجه الناجحه ان شاء الله ارجوا المشاركه والردود والاطلاع على هذا الموضوع وارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع حتى تعم فائدته على الفقير والغنى وشكرا
(( لحظه يافاعل الخير فالعمر قريب ))


----------



## laith1 (9 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك خير وان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله , في حاله حدوث مثل هذه المشكله ستكون فكرتك في البال ان شاء الله ..


----------



## zeid25 (10 أبريل 2009)

طريقتك صحيحة تماما وتناسب بعض الحالات . تشكر عليها
و سأدلك على طريقة اخرى تناسب المختصين
اولا تنظيف مكان التماس بمحلول الأستون فهو منظف ممتاز ويجف فورا
ثانيا بخ المكان بمادة ال contact cleaner 60 وهي المادة التي يعرفها ويستعملها
المختصين في الصيانة الألكترونية 
ثالثا الإنتظار حوالي عشر دقائق لإعطاء المادة الفعالة الوقت اللازم وبعدها سيكون الجهاز 
جاهزا للإستعمال

:19:


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل وغفر لك جعلت من علبة السجائر شيء ذو قيمة هلا استخدمنا غلاف باكو بسكوت بدلا من علبة السجائر 
أو قطعة من الألومنيوم فويل المستخدم في الطهي 

حتى ننسى علبة الشيطان هذه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو قشه (10 أبريل 2009)

tareq_belal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل وغفر لك جعلت من علبة السجائر شيء ذو قيمة هلا استخدمنا غلاف باكو بسكوت بدلا من علبة السجائر
> أو قطعة من الألومنيوم فويل المستخدم في الطهي
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اولا- اخى الحبيب شكرا بمرورك الكريم على هذا الموضوع وتعليقك الجميل على هذا الموضوع ودعائك الجميل واللهم امين لى ولك
ثانيا-يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى فى كتابه العذيذ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الم نجعل له عينين ولسانا وشفتين وهديناه النجدين. صدق الله العظيم (طريق الخير-وطريق الشر) فكلاهما متاح تشاء ان تفعل الخير او الشر ولكن انظر الى جوهر الموضوع فيما تم استخدامه فى الخير ام فى الشر على حسب النوايا
ثالثا-بالنسبه لعلبة الشيطان باننى جعلت منها شىء مفيد اى نعم جعلت من هذه الورقه الملقاه على الارض وليس بشراء العلبه ومحتوياتها من السجائر ارجوا التدقيق فى الموضوع بكل جديه ثم ان علبة السجائر ليس علبة الشيطان وانما علبه صنعها الانسان وياريت صانع العلبه يبدلها بالبسكويت وما خفيا كان اعظم
رابعا-سوى ورقة علبة السجائر او باكو البسكويت او خلافه فكل الطرق مؤديه الى النتيجه للنوايا الحسنه ان شاء الله وارجوا من حضرتك ان تعطى دفعه للامام وليس للخلف ويكفى انك كاتب عضويتك بالاجنبى وليس بالعربى وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو قشه (11 أبريل 2009)

tareq_belal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي الكريم جزاك الله خير


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
- اخى العذيذ شكرا على دعائك الجميل واللهم امين لى ولك وارجوا من حضرتك السماح يبدوا ان اسلوبى كان معك جاف شويه وانا حاسس بكده وعلشان كده اطلب منك السماح ولاتكون زعلان منى ارجوا ان تفكها وابتسم ارجوا ان تبتسم معلهش هى جات فيك يارجل ياطيب انا حاسس انك رجل طيب وعلى نياتك والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم حسن الخلق وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خير وشكرا لك على اعتذارك وهذا دليل على حسن خلقك 

أخي والله أن قلبي ليعتصر ألما عندما أري أخوالي وأعمامي وأصدقائي وأحبابي من المسلمين في كل مكان من حولي ينساقون خلف هذه العادة التي أنا مصر أنها عادة شيطانيه إخترعها الكفار لاستنزاف صحة وأموال الناس على سطح هذا الكوكب الأخضر الجميل إنهم اليهود الذين إن بحثنا في كل خرابه وفي كل مصيبة و فاحشة على سطح الأرض لوجدناهم خلفها بالفكر و المال والتخطيط و الدعم حبيبي في الله و الله إني أحبك في الله أخي هل تعلم أن صاحب شركة مرلبورو يتبرع كل يوم ب12% من دخل الشركة لصالح اسرائيل وبحسبة بسيطه تستطيع أن تعرف أن العرب يدفعون لإسرائيل عن طريق شركة فيليب موريس (مارلبورو) كل أربعة أيام فقط ثمن طائرة حربيه التي كانت تلقي القنابل الفوسفوريه على أطفال غزة أخي ألم تراهم بعينيك وتدمع لهم و يحترق قلبك عليهم أن متأكد أنك شعرت بما شعرت به انا و كل مسلم غيور على دينه وأهله

أخي لي أقارب ماتوا بسبب سرطان الرئة أمام أعيننا رجال مثل الجبال أجسام رائعة الجمال كانوا يبكون حين نزورهم لا يستطيعون أن يردوا علينا السلام ولا أن يعتدلوا في جلستهم كل هذا بسبب السجائر 

أخي في الله إذا سألنا شخصا ولو كان غير عاقل هل تعتبر السجائر من الطيبات أم من الخبائث فماذا سيقول؟

لا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن يعتبرها عاقل من الطيبات 
هل رأيت أحدا يقول بسم الله و هو يشعل السيجاره؟
أو يقول بسم الله أوله و آخره إذا نسي أن يسمي في أول السيجارة؟
إذا حبيبي هي من الخبائث وقد قال الله

{الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ }الأعراف157

أليس من هذه الآية نص كاف لتعرف هل السجائر حلال أم حرام 
أليس من مساهمة شركات السجائر في دعم اسرائيل دليلا لمعرفة أن ورائها مخطط للحرب على المسلمين

أخي أنا باعرف أضحك و الله وبعرف أقول نكت كمان بس باكره السجائر جدا جدا جدا 

سامحني على الإطالة ولكني كنت أريد أن أوصل لك وجهة نظري وسبب كرهي لها 

والله إني أحبك في الله لأنك مسلم وأحسبك رجلا صالحا و لا أزكيك على الله وأدعوا الله لك بالتوفيق لما يحبه و يرضاه 
وأن يدخلك برحمته في رحمته و يدخلك برحمته في عباد الله الصالحين 

أنا مسامحك من قلبي لحسن خلقك وطيبة قلبك سامحك الله وجزاك خيرا وعلمك من علمه ونفع بك المسلمين

آمين


----------



## ابو قشه (13 أبريل 2009)

TAREQ_BELAL قال:


> أخي الكريم جزاك الله خير وشكرا لك على اعتذارك وهذا دليل على حسن خلقك
> 
> أخي والله أن قلبي ليعتصر ألما عندما أري أخوالي وأعمامي وأصدقائي وأحبابي من المسلمين في كل مكان من حولي ينساقون خلف هذه العادة التي أنا مصر أنها عادة شيطانيه إخترعها الكفار لاستنزاف صحة وأموال الناس على سطح هذا الكوكب الأخضر الجميل إنهم اليهود الذين إن بحثنا في كل خرابه وفي كل مصيبة و فاحشة على سطح الأرض لوجدناهم خلفها بالفكر و المال والتخطيط و الدعم حبيبي في الله و الله إني أحبك في الله أخي هل تعلم أن صاحب شركة مرلبورو يتبرع كل يوم ب12% من دخل الشركة لصالح اسرائيل وبحسبة بسيطه تستطيع أن تعرف أن العرب يدفعون لإسرائيل عن طريق شركة فيليب موريس (مارلبورو) كل أربعة أيام فقط ثمن طائرة حربيه التي كانت تلقي القنابل الفوسفوريه على أطفال غزة أخي ألم تراهم بعينيك وتدمع لهم و يحترق قلبك عليهم أن متأكد أنك شعرت بما شعرت به انا و كل مسلم غيور على دينه وأهله
> 
> ...


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


TAREQ_BELAL قال:


> أخي الكريم جزاك الله خير وشكرا لك على اعتذارك وهذا دليل على حسن خلقك
> 
> أخي والله أن قلبي ليعتصر ألما عندما أري أخوالي وأعمامي وأصدقائي وأحبابي من المسلمين في كل مكان من حولي ينساقون خلف هذه العادة التي أنا مصر أنها عادة شيطانيه إخترعها الكفار لاستنزاف صحة وأموال الناس على سطح هذا الكوكب الأخضر الجميل إنهم اليهود الذين إن بحثنا في كل خرابه وفي كل مصيبة و فاحشة على سطح الأرض لوجدناهم خلفها بالفكر و المال والتخطيط و الدعم حبيبي في الله و الله إني أحبك في الله أخي هل تعلم أن صاحب شركة مرلبورو يتبرع كل يوم ب12% من دخل الشركة لصالح اسرائيل وبحسبة بسيطه تستطيع أن تعرف أن العرب يدفعون لإسرائيل عن طريق شركة فيليب موريس (مارلبورو) كل أربعة أيام فقط ثمن طائرة حربيه التي كانت تلقي القنابل الفوسفوريه على أطفال غزة أخي ألم تراهم بعينيك وتدمع لهم و يحترق قلبك عليهم أن متأكد أنك شعرت بما شعرت به انا و كل مسلم غيور على دينه وأهله
> 
> ...


----------



## محمداحمدمصطفى (13 أبريل 2009)

أخى الكريم اشكرك على هذة المعلومة الجميلة وياجماعة الراجل قال معلومة للفقير وكل واحد عقلة فى راسة يعرف خلاصة وربنا يبعد عنا الشيطان ويهدينا جميعا


----------



## ابو قشه (13 أبريل 2009)

محمداحمدمصطفى قال:


> أخى الكريم اشكرك على هذة المعلومة الجميلة وياجماعة الراجل قال معلومة للفقير وكل واحد عقلة فى راسة يعرف خلاصة وربنا يبعد عنا الشيطان ويهدينا جميعا


 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اخى الحبيب محمد احمد مصطفى (اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهله وصحبه وسلم عدد خلقك وزينة عرشك ومداد كلماتك الى يوم الدين) اخى الكريم شكرا بمرورك الكريم على هذا الموضوع ومشاركتك الطيبه معنا والله يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
- اى نعم اخى الحبيب ليس القصد من عنوان هذا الموضوع الا للمنفعه والاستفاده لجميع اخواننا واهلينا فى كل مكان واعرف تماما ان هذه الفكره سوف تتطور الى الافضل فى كل الاشياء ان شاء الله
-اى نعم ربنا يبعد عنا الشيطان ويهدينا جميعا بهدايته ان شاء الله وبارك الله فيكم وفى امتنا الاسلاميه ان شاء الله وشكرا مرة ثانيه اخى الحبيب لمشاركتك الطيبه معنا والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم حسن الخلق ان شاء الله وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وعلمك من علمه ونفعك بما علمك و جعلك نافعا للمسلمين
أخي و حبيبي في الله أنا عارف قصدك من الأول ولكن لعلك أخذت ردي بعصبيه زياده شويه ولم تفهم قصدي أنا كل قصدي يا حبيبي هو المشاركة في موضوعك ثم تعديل بسيط عليه لتحسين الموضوع أكثر فقط لا غير لم يكن قصدي ابدا أن أعتدي عليك و لا على موضوعك

ثم لعله خيرا يا عم و ما محبه إلا بعد عداوه زي المثل العبيط ما بيقول وانت حبيبي واخويا ويسعدني و يشرفني معرفتك و صداقتك وهابعتلك رساله خاصه أقرأها ورد عليها

أخوك الصغير


----------



## mittoo6 (16 أبريل 2009)

أخى الكريم اشكرك على هذة المعلومة الجميلة


----------



## ابو قشه (23 أبريل 2009)

mittoo6 قال:


> أخى الكريم اشكرك على هذة المعلومة الجميلة


شكرا اخى الحبيب بمرورك الكريم على هذا الموضوع ومتابعتكم للمواضيع


----------



## eng.s.m (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لحضرتك علي طرحك للطريقة المفيدة دي


----------



## ابو قشه (29 أبريل 2009)

eng.s.m قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك علي طرحك للطريقة المفيدة دي


شكرا اخى الحبيب بمروركم الكريم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## salahmay (2 مايو 2009)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## غمدانكو (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير
واثابك الخير


----------



## ابو قشه (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته​اولا: اسف جدا لانقطاعى وذلك لظروف قهريه​وشكرا احبائى بمروركم الكريم على هذا الموضوع​


----------



## نعيم البديري (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز لهذه الفكرة البسيطة والمفيدة وانني من المستخدمين لها ولكن بطريقة تختلف قليلا عما ذكرت حيث اعمل القصاصات بدون حرق الغلاف الملاصق للالمنيوم الرقيق واقوم بلصقه بواسطة السيكوتين بدل الامير حيث يمكن اعادة الصيانة للريمونت مرة اخرى لان صمغ الامير يشوه البلاستك ولايمكن ازالتة وللعلم وجدت في الاسواق في الفترة الاخيرة سائل كاربوني نسيمية عندنا في العراق الحبر الكربوني يمكن طلاء النقاط الممسوعة بة ويعطي نتيجة جيدة بعد الجفاف تحياتي لك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## hany4design (6 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر فكرة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## hikmat.alabbadi (7 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ابو قشه (26 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته​شكرا لكم جميعا احبائى الاعزاء بمروركم الكريم على هذا الموضوع​وانا اسف جدا على تاخرى فى الرد​شكرا احبائى​


----------



## ماهر مسعد محمود (27 مايو 2010)

جززاك الله خيرا واعرفانه كل الناس الى من رحم ربى يشرب السجائر ودللتنا على الاستفادة من هدة العلبه ويهدى الله جميع البشر الى مايحب ويرضى واشكر مجهودك والدقه في الشرح والله لايحرمنا من علمك


----------



## مصطفى عمود (27 مايو 2010)

السجائر مضرة لمن يدخنها ومن هو بجانبه وهي عادة قبيحة حتى ليقال أن من يدخن يكون في حالة عدم الثقة بالنفس وتكون حالته النفسية سيئة وهو لا يلجأ إلى الله العزيز الحكيم بل يلجأ إلى السيجارة ويظن أن السيجارة تعيد له هذه الثقة وبالمناسبة الطريقة التي اقترحها الأخ أبو قشة بشأن إصلاح الريموت هي طريقة شاقة ومعقدة وليس كل واحد يستطيع عملها إذ يطلب أن تقطع الورقة إلى قطع 2.5 من المللي وليس الكل يعرف سائل لحام الأمير ويعتبر من الطلاسم عند البعض . إن طريقة زيد 25 مريحة ومعقولة وأنا أستخدمها لكن بدل الأسيتون استعمل كحول الميثانول فهو أيضا مذيب عضوي أو حتى السبرتو .


----------



## baddoooooory (27 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووور على الفكره الحلوه


لكن الاحلى حواركم


----------



## مفتاح العربي (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر جزيل الشكر يا ابو قشه


----------



## nashat fattah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

طريقة اخرى وهى التظليل بالقلم الرصاص على الوصلات التى تضغط عليها البرسات كلا منفصلة وستعطى نتيجة جيدة ان شاء الله عز وجل


----------



## nashat fattah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو المساعدة فى ارسال سوفت وير لجهاز رسيفر نوكيا 9800 
على البريد الالكترونى [email protected]


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

على فكرة الصين
وفرت علينا البحث والتنقيب 
الرموت الان بربع جنيه 
يعنى ارخص من الدخان


----------



## ابو قشه (18 مارس 2014)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
احبائى الاعزاء اسعدنى مروركم الكريم على هذا الموضوع​


----------

